# Have You Heard Of Sembiin Gonchigsumlaa Before?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Sembiin (Sambyn) Gonchigsumlaa* (Mongolian: Сэмбийн Гончигсумлаа; 1915-1991) was a Mongolian composer, generally considered to have been one of the *greatest* *contributors to modern Mongolian national music and classical music.* He was born in Bayankhongor prefecture. He learned academic style of composition. His teachers were S. Bogatyrev, E. Messner, D. Rogali-Levitskii, and I. Drujinin. He is credited with being the first to write Mongolian ballet music. He was also a Merited Artiste and Chairman of the Composers' Union. (Ref: Wikipedia)

Symphony No. 1 in A minor, Op. 21


----------

